# Jar labels



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm looking for jar labels. Any good spots for custom labels? What information do I have to have on the label (sold from my home, not a store)? 

Kathie


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

I've always used basic labels from Betterbee:
http://www.betterbee.com/departments2.asp?dept=205&bot=115

If you're interested in custom labels, I've read numerous recommendations for Amy's Bee Labels:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203513

As for information on a label, you'll have to check with your State's requirements. Most states require both weight and contact info at a minimum. Some states (such as Indiana) allow certain items prepared at home to be sold if the label explicity states that it was home produced.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We tried several things to get good labels. We had a label program for the computer to make labels for our picture CD's and shipping labels. 
they were OK but just OK as they were not real sharp, need a lazer printer for that.

Next step was going to Office Max, as members of Michigan Bee keepers we get a discount (verys) there. Problem is they farm the label making out. You pick a template out of abook and put the information on it you want. cost was high and you paid sight unseenfor I think a minium order of 100.

Next step what down the street to Office Depot. Best thing we ever did.
Young lady spend a bunch of time explaining their priceing and we could see as she went along how they would turn out so we could make changes as we went.
We started with the 2 pound queen line label. took the picture in we wanted on the label on a flash drive.

This is how it looks.









What is in the jar has to be on the label, Honey.
Amount of product (weight for honey), 2 pounds 
Contact information, We used our phone number.
do to a change in Michigans law we can now sell at farmers markets with out a licenced honey house, but you need a label that says packed in a unlicenced fucility.

Our one pound label for queen line jars.










Our labels for the quart and pint jars fit on the lid.
I'll look for thos at a latter date.
Picture used on the quart jar label.










 Al


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

I use Growers Discount Labels.

The do a lot of AG related stuff in a addition to other things so I use them for a variety of labels.

I am purchasing the better part of 4 to 10 thousand labels for a variety of things and they get REALLY cheap once you cross a thousand threshold.

The difference between 500 labels and 1000 labels of one variety is only a couple dollars.

As to the requirements, that may vary from State to State. If you pay good money for them I would meet the most requirements possible, it won't cost you any extra.

In Ohio I have to include the location it was bottled, the fluid amount and the weight amount. So a 1# jar is 16oz and 12fl oz.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I've been in the printing business for 17 years, and have sold thousands upon thousands of labels.

Order at least 1,000 labels to get your best pricing. Most labels are printed on a flexo press, so you will most likely have a set up fee, usually $25. 

As the order increases, the price will drop dramatically.

Look for a locally owned print shop. Most all of them sell adhesive labels on a roll.


----------

